

Ask HN: Angry/hardcore rock music to code by? - carlaeng

Any recommendations of angry&#x2F;hardcore rock music for working? I&#x27;m getting bored of my usual choices...
======
JustinGarrison
I tend to like hard music that has a lot of energy and doesn't have much
discernible lyrics (unless you know the words).

That being said, I also have obscure hard core music lying around from the
late 90s-00s.

My usual "those days" music is either Zao or Demon Hunter just because I have
a lot of it and it fits both of the above requirements. Fall back bands are
Project 86, Norma Jean, and Stretch Arm Strong

~~~
carlaeng
Thanks! Just cued Stretch Arm Strong and it's exactly what I needed!

------
lavash
Can you work as you're listening to a hardcore music ?!

~~~
carlaeng
Not always, but today is definitely one of those days!

